# Granular tissue/silver nitrate treatment



## northernmonkey (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm not sure whether I should be posting here or on 'ask a pharmacist' but here goes..

My daughter is 3 1/2 months old and when her belly button failed to heal up by her 8 week check, it was swabbed and GBS infection was detected.  She was prescribed antibiotics which apparently cleared the infection (although her belly button is still weepy,) but she was left with some granular tissue which has still failed to heal.  The granulation itself is much smaller than it was originally, but for some weeks it has stayed the same size and is not healing despite four or five treatments with silver nitrate.  My GP has advised me to go back in a few weeks if there is still no improvement and she will repeat the treatment, but I'm starting to think it is never going to work, and the GP isn't aware of anything else we can try.  Is there anything you know of that I could apply at home to try to kickstart the healing process?  

Many thanks,

NM.


----------



## gerbera (Aug 4, 2008)

needs more frequent treatment than every few weeks. could u not see the practice nurse?


----------

